

Thinky 1.0 – Light Node.js ORM for RethinkDB - neumino
http://thinky.io/documentation/introduction/

======
alrs
Is ORM the correct term? I understand RethinkDB to be a non-relational
database.

~~~
neumino
RethinkDB actually has Joins -- [http://www.rethinkdb.com/docs/table-
joins/](http://www.rethinkdb.com/docs/table-joins/)

------
bjtitus
I've used Thinky on a few little side projects and loved it! Definitely check
it out if you are using Node and RethinkDB.

------
mmorris
Awesome. I've been using Mongoose with MongoDB with my latest Node project,
but I've really wanted to take a closer look at RethinkDB. Thinky reaching 1.0
might just be the catalyst to do so.

